# Don Seville Basic Don Seville Cigar Review - good value



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Never heard of them but gave them a try...a great cigar considering the price. Stayed lit and burned well...pleasant surpise. The taste was above...

Read the full review here: Don Seville Basic Don Seville Cigar Review - good value


----------

